# Meeting new people at HMC



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Beings this was my first meet and i was going on my own i was abit unsure however, my concerns were unjustified, had a fantastic day, found everyone Great and very friendly.

Totally enjoyed it, nice meeting you all esp;Chris, Mark and misses( sorry dont want to attempt to spell her name, as i cant spell at all)  ,Ray and Family, Olivier, Moley, Dee, Upiker, TT, Chip-iTT, Nando, Boba Fett, Hev.

Thanks for a great day, You guys at TTOC did a fantastic job organising this event,

Thanks again

Jamie


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll apologise now... I met so many new people this weekend that I can't possibly remember your names 

So the next time you meet me and say Hi, don't take it badly if I look at you blankly  :wink:

But good to meet everyone that I did manage to meet  Even if I did only manage half a conversation with most people


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Totally agree!

What a great day out! & a fantastic ending with the run round the track and photo shoot (gutted for the ones that left early!!)

Good to meet you guys and probably see you at the bluewater meet.

Cheers

Ray.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

nutts said:


> I'll apologise now... I met so many new people this weekend that I can't possibly remember your names
> 
> So the next time you meet me and say Hi, don't take it badly if I look at you blankly  :wink:
> 
> But good to meet everyone that I did manage to meet  Even if I did only manage half a conversation with most people


You have a lasting memory of meeting me great sport. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > I'll apologise now... I met so many new people this weekend that I can't possibly remember your names
> ...


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Good to meet you too. Any wheels missing?? :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

' said:


> ['']['":a99p4bf0]Good to meet you too. Any wheels missing?? :wink:


Not wheels, poker chips :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

' said:


> ['']['":2n3umaeg]Good to meet you too. Any wheels missing?? :wink:


Naw there all present and accounted for!


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Beings this was my first meet and i was going on my own i was abit unsure however, my concerns were unjustified, had a fantastic day, found everyone Great and very friendly.
> 
> Totally enjoyed it, nice meeting you all esp;Chris, Mark and misses( sorry dont want to attempt to spell her name, as i cant spell at all)  ,Ray and Family, Olivier, Moley, Dee, Upiker, TT, Chip-iTT, Nando, Boba Fett, Hev.
> 
> ...


I couldnt have put it better myself. Great to meet you guys from the forum! A superbly organised event and great fun, a credit to all the people who work hard at the TTOC. Thanks

Chris

PS The icing on the cake was beating Jamie in the slalom! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Beings this was my first meet and i was going on my own i was abit unsure however, my concerns were unjustified, had a fantastic day, found everyone Great and very friendly.
> ...


 [smiley=furious3.gif] I'm never going to get over that im devastated and al you can do is poke fun ya b'stard  :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> [smiley=furious3.gif] I'm never going to get over that im devastated and al you can do is poke fun ya b'stard  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: quality!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Still maintain i did it in 18.01, not my fault the cones were tiny and im half blind, it was only the one gate i missed, the thing that annoys me is it wasnt even a hard gate to miss i shold of just drove straight through it!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

To those I met and remembered - great to see you - to the new people I met - Steve J and family, Mikey, Shane, Digi. Ronin, Saul etc ... the list goes on ! - also Jay, we didn't properly introduce - I can only reiterate Mark's comments, apologies if I didn't remember as I meet a lot of people and also remember a lot of their merchandise orders - plus the pressures of the day!

It was a good one!

And thanks from Jamie, my Golden Retriever for all the fuss he received! This was his first event!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Great to meet so many of you.

However, despite putting names to faces I am now confused about real names to forum names :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> Great to meet so many of you.
> 
> However, despite putting names to faces I am now confused about real names to forum names :roll:


So it isnt just me then 

Jamie


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Still maintain i did it in 18.01, not my fault the cones were tiny and im half blind, it was only the one gate i missed, the thing that annoys me is it wasnt even a hard gate to miss i shold of just drove straight through it!


I beat you!
Cheat!!!


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

oh and my misses name is Mun Yee. :lol: 
Again guys great day much thanks to everyone great day!!
My adenaline is still pumping :lol: 
Wicked Wheels :x :x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> oh and my misses name is Mun Yee. :lol:
> Again guys great day much thanks to everyone great day!!
> My adenaline is still pumping :lol:
> Wicked Wheels :x :x


Good job i didnt try and spell it shed beat the crap outta me!

I Did not cheat 

I'm pissed of about your wheels also!

Really nice meeting you and Mun Yee though

Totally enjoyed myself except the slalom


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

RayRush1 said:


> What a great day out! & a fantastic ending with the run round the track and photo shoot (gutted for the ones that left early!!)


Did a ton twenty on their test track


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

grauditt said:


> RayRush1 said:
> 
> 
> > What a great day out! & a fantastic ending with the run round the track and photo shoot (gutted for the ones that left early!!)
> ...


but you wouldn't get out of my way  
you couldn't bear to have a woman driver in front of you :lol: - at ANY time!!!!!!

TTee hee - thanks for great company

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hev said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > RayRush1 said:
> ...


 :lol: :roll: 
Oops sorry. That kind of was the "theme" of the entire trip when I think about it  :roll:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice to meet you too Duck. I get a bit wrapped up in being dad (it's not often both my sons and I are together, only the oldest lives with me) so didn't chat for long but will catch up another time?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I met lots of people over the wekend really good to put some faces to names.

specially nice to meet my drinking partners at the hotel [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]

NaughTTy
XXMetal
Terri-TT

and others


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> I met lots of people over the wekend really good to put some faces to names.
> 
> specially nice to meet my drinking partners at the hotel [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> ...


lol how did I get on that list :roll: :lol: :lol: :wink: 

It was good fun. Hope to see you at Quay for my car


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

...and it was nice to meet your other half when she arrived at breakfast without you! ;-)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

clived said:


> ...and it was nice to meet your other half when she arrived at breakfast without you! ;-)


   [smiley=sick2.gif]

err yes! i'm still suffering for that [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I met lots of people over the wekend really good to put some faces to names.
> ...


Andy - obviously you weren't pre-warned about the usual list of suspects :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Did you have any wine this year Richard :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:twisted: The Demon Drink will always get you :twisted:

:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> I met lots of people over the wekend really good to put some faces to names.
> 
> specially nice to meet my drinking partners at the hotel [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> ...


Really good to meet you too digi (and Mrs digi too  ) How's the cat? :wink:

And of course, to all the others I met during the night before and the day itself. As said before - great bunch of people and a great day  Pity I didn't get around to doing any of the driving events but I was in a bit of a daze for most of the day  :roll: (which will also explain if I forget half of the people I met during the day if we ever meet again. :wink: )



mighTy Tee said:


> Andy - obviously you weren't pre-warned about the usual list of suspects :lol:


Oi :!: ....... I don't know what you mean :roll: :wink: Still can't work out how it was daylight when I went into the bar and daylight when I left, but I seemed to have been there quite a while :? :lol: :roll: [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> How's the cat? :wink:


Digi is fine :lol: :lol: :lol: oh and Doofrey too (the other one)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe I wasn't there after all and I dreamt it - in which case where did 4 bottles of wine and some beers which were in my car go


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

So sorry R6B TT, as said i was rather pi$$ed, it was great to meet you too 

I think Terri nicked them IIRC :lol: ( i did wonder where it appeared from) [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmmm I can vouch for the fact that you were all "there" , trouble was you weren't all there....

Hee hee its fun being an abstainer sometimes :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Andy

When I saw the bar was closing at 12 I was sure that if I brought some extra 'provisions' they would be put to good use [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Cheers Andy
> 
> When I saw the bar was closing at 12 I was sure that if I brought some extra 'provisions' they would be put to good use [smiley=cheers.gif]


Told you it was all your fault :roll: :wink:

It did go down very nicely - thanks Rob!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Beings this was my first meet and i was going on my own i was abit unsure however, my concerns were unjustified, had a fantastic day, found everyone Great and very friendly.
> 
> Totally enjoyed it, nice meeting you all esp;Chris, Mark and misses( sorry dont want to attempt to spell her name, as i cant spell at all)  ,Ray and Family, Olivier, Moley, Dee, Upiker, TT, Chip-iTT, Nando, Boba Fett, Hev.
> 
> ...


sorry for the late feedback guys, been very busy at work  ( don't do automotive engineering, never ever :evil: )

so, I concur with all the comments above, it was great to meet you all during a fantastic day from the cruise starting in Brentwood to the event at the HMC itself 

hope to see u gain soon


----------



## thesains (Jan 7, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I met lots of people over the wekend really good to put some faces to names.
> ...


I dunno about those driving events, you looked pretty handy with that little silver TT around the cones with the miss-placed arrow!! :wink:

Nice to meet you though, and good luck with the bank manager about getting the TT chipped!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thesains said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Still negotiating!!

Good to meet you too - Hope you found the go-karts eventually and sorry if I gave you duff info re TT Shop and APR - didn't realise they had switched to SKN


----------



## thesains (Jan 7, 2005)

As far as I can see from the TT-shop they must be doing both as the APR is still advertised there, either that or Awesome GTI, they do it too!!

Just doing the transactions now for the Neuspeed P-Flow off wiz here, the first of many mods I think!! :roll:

Just about managed to find the go karts, trek back to the centre to buy tickets, have a go, then back before everyone was briefed for the group photo and drive round the test track!!

Cracking day though, cheers!!


----------

